# Hi from France



## Yohan73 (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi there !

My name is Yohan, I'm a composer, songwriter and sound designer from France.
I'm there for knowledge & skills sharing and to meet other artists.

Cheers


----------



## damcry (Nov 30, 2019)

Salut Yohan et bienvenu !


----------



## Illico (Nov 30, 2019)

Welcome Yohan!


----------



## nolotrippen (Nov 30, 2019)

Howdy.


----------



## Emmanuel (Nov 30, 2019)

Yess des français ça fait plaisir ! Je m'apprête à acheter "lexicon PCM reverb" mais je ne sais pas s'il faut absolument une clé physique iLok ... si quelqu'un peut m'aider


----------



## Illico (Nov 30, 2019)

Yes need Pace iLok


----------



## Emmanuel (Nov 30, 2019)

Ok ... merci


----------



## Yohan73 (Nov 30, 2019)

Emmanuel said:


> Yess des français ça fait plaisir ! Je m'apprête à acheter "lexicon PCM reverb" mais je ne sais pas s'il faut absolument une clé physique iLok ... si quelqu'un peut m'aider


Salut,
Je viens de vérifier, c'est bien ce que je pensais, il faut une clé physique, sur leur site ils ne parlent pas de clé virtuelle.


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 1, 2019)

Salut et bienvenue ici !


----------



## muadgil (Dec 9, 2019)

Salut à toi!


----------



## Minko (Dec 12, 2019)

Welcome!


----------

